# Espresso Cielo



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Espresso Cielo serves coffee from 49th Parallel, a roastery in Vancouver, BC. On the corner of Main and Marine St., in Santa Monica, Cielo is a small neighborhood shop with exacting standards and a care for handcrafted specialty coffee. Friendly, welcoming baristas and a pair of (adorable) coffee loving owners, a darn good shot of espresso, and a non-pretentious attitude - what more could you ask for?

More...


----------

